
Alarm mixed with glee as world is glued to U.S. protest coverage - evo_9
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/01/george-floyd-protests-world-294051
======
_bxg1
I know this isn't a time for laughing but I nearly spit out my drink when it
said China was speaking out about our police brutality, and Russia was
lecturing us on media freedoms. They can't be unaware of how comical that is.

~~~
ta17711771
Orrrrr, everyone thinks their home isn't as bad as it actually is, including
you?

~~~
_bxg1
I'm fully aware that my home is spiraling into disaster. But we still have a
ways to go before we're on the same level as either of those places. The way
things are going we may get there sooner rather than later, but we have a ways
to go regardless. China is the global poster-child for police brutality, and
Russia for state-run propaganda media.

~~~
ta17711771
> Russia for state-run propaganda media.

Who owns the national media outlets you've grown to trust?

Who pays for the commercials on those channels?

What stories can't those outlets run, without risking those advertising
dollars?

Etc.

